# New Langes at SIHH



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*LANGE*

First let's take a look at one of our absolute favorite brands, as we're big fans of German watches, Lange, and some of their gorgeous new models.



















This is the new Triple Split, and it may be getting the most attention of any new watch at the moment. It's the first mechanical split-seconds chronograph that also allows multi-hour comparative time measurements. They're exclusively in white gold and only making 100.










Its incredibly elaborate movement, really a work of art.










I was almost as impressed with this new Saxonia Thin, however. Its dial is coated with copper-blue goldstone and it does a convincing impression of a starry night sky, twinkling and all. I'll upload a video of this later because it looks a lot different than the photos suggest.



















This new watch is called the "Little Lange 1," part of a collection of three Lange 1s (also available with a brown or pink dial) aimed at women. These are 36.8mm, a slightly more palatable size for those with smaller wrists.




























For fans of moon phases, there's this delightfully subdued Saxonia Moon Phase.










Or, if you'd prefer not to have a moon phase, there's also this Saxonia Outsize Date model.










Finally, we look at the new pink gold/black dial 1815 chronograph.

More new Lange pics:
























































































































































​


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Some great pieces for sure. I'd be curious to hear other's reactions.

My favorite is probably the 1815 Chronograph in Rose Gold w/ silver dial. I still think I like the WG/Black version better, but the RG/Silver really seems to play up the historical/retro/pocketwatch vibe which I love about the 1815 series. I find the the rose gold and black dial is a bit over the top, but would be an interesting novelty for a lucky multi-Lange owner looking to mix up their collection.

I also really like the Saxonia Outsize Date. The all-black is super striking and I think 38.5mm is a better case size then 40mm (which I always felt looked at little too empty on the Saxonia Moon). Does anyone know why this model isn't showing up on the Lange website yet? Will this piece be limited edition or released late or something?


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

love the lange pieces. I want the saxoni thin with a platinum case offering.. but thats just wishful thinking lol.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish that they released this in 35mm sizing!


----------



## PostPost (Jan 17, 2018)

The saxonia thin with copper blue dial is an absolute grail watch! Is there any video, there was a mention and I'm not that patient.

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

PostPost said:


> The saxonia thin with copper blue dial is an absolute grail watch! Is there any video, there was a mention and I'm not that patient.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I have a maybe 5 second video of it, I'm just hoping to put some other videos together into a larger compilation (as opposed to a bunch of super short 5 second clips as separate uploads).


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The 1815 chrono has to be one of the best looking watches on the market. Just a true stunner!!!!!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

I never come to f500 but I was watching some of he SIHH videos and I thought this video would be appreciated by those who frequent this forum






Regards,


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Is David Beckham an ambassador for Lange at the SIHH? You took a nice picture of him.


----------



## k.och (Apr 21, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Is David Beckham an ambassador for Lange at the SIHH? You took a nice picture of him.


Lol.

Are you guys going to be a Lange dealer soon? If yes, my poor wallet...


----------



## gegarrenton (Dec 31, 2015)

The new Triple Split is one of the best looking watches I've ever seen.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

agree


dantan said:


> I wish that they released this in 35mm sizing!


----------



## ghoatson (Feb 29, 2012)

ALS crushed SIHH. No one else came close.


----------

